# Bros drainage woes



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

My brother's house is the low point of the neighborhood he lives in and this time of year his backyard is a soggy, muddy mess. He has a lot of clay and the water puddles up and doesn't drain well. What would his options be? A neighbor mentioned they planted pussywillows along their fence boarder as they supposedly suck up a lot of water. I don't think that alone would do it, however. I know nothing about french drains, but would that be something to look at? Would this be a job for a landscaper, or a specialty drainage guy?

Any help would be appreciated! 
Jesse


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@jessehurlburt

I would read about mechanical drainage solutions, but something cheap to try would be Penterra. Easy enough to spray if you follow the label directions, it should help with drainage and his overall lawn satisfaction. Ultimately it may not be enough.

Check out this thread (if you haven't already). I was familiar with Cascade and some of the other more expensive options, but had never heard of Penterra before.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=208


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks so much @probasestealer !!


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> Thanks so much @probasestealer !!


Sure. I just ordered some, if you go that route I'd love to see the results.


----------

